# EBMM 2017 Lineup



## Radau (Dec 1, 2016)

Figured you guys would dig some of their offerings for next year.

30TH ANNIVERSARY STINGRAY 5 BASS






OLD SMOOTHIE (Also in Butterscotch)





STINGRAY 4 (Also in Powder Blue and Firemist Purple with Black Hardware)





STINGRAY 5 (Also in Firemist Gold and Firemist Purple with Black Hardware)





BONGO (Also in Firemist Gold with Black Hardware)





http://blog.music-man.com/instruments/2017-instrument-lineup-announced/

I can see a Firemist Purple Bongo 6 in my future personally


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 1, 2016)

Dat Luke. Will likely be out of my budget though.


----------



## Malkav (Dec 1, 2016)

I really like their powder blue 

It's a shame the headstocks don't match on the stinrays  or at least on the yellow with the black hardware the headstock should be matching or black, the barewood kinda takes away from the effect IMO.


----------



## eyeswide (Dec 1, 2016)

Malkav said:


> I really like their powder blue
> 
> It's a shame the headstocks don't match on the stinrays  or at least on the yellow with the black hardware the headstock should be matching or black, the barewood kinda takes away from the effect IMO.



I'm sure you could order with matching headstock.


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Might actually return my Stingray 5 HH in India Ivory (got some plan at GC that allows me to return it for the full value for a period of time, I think it was a year or two) and order the Powder Blue version, absolutely love how it looks. 

I just hope they don't release a new PDN sparkle run, because then I would HAVE to return my bass for a new one. Sparkle finishes look so good. CG and The New Low have some insane sparkle JPs, Stingrays, and Bongos, so I'm sure they would sell like hotcakes if EBMM decided to release a PDN with a few of those finishes.


----------



## Radau (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah you can order them with matching headstocks. Firemist colours have rosewood boards as well so they're not total stealth but I'll take it haha


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 3, 2016)

It's weird the 4-string with the 5 polepieces on the pickups. Presumably it picks up the sound just as good?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2016)

Given how large the polepieces are, and how wide of travel bass strings have, it should be fine.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 3, 2016)

if I remember right, that was the original way those basses were built. They did it as a re-issue including the pickup so it would sound more similar to it.


not much difference to lets say a single coil jazz pickup vs one of those who has 2 pole pieces per string. Difference here is the poles are much bigger


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah, it's based on "Old Smoothie", one of the later prototypes for the Stingray bass.

https://www.music-man.com/instruments/basses/old-smoothie


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 4, 2016)

That roasted maple 5 looks sexy as hell


----------



## Faldoe (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish I had the dough for a StingRay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2016)

Faldoe said:


> I wish I had the dough for a StingRay



This. And I wish I could stand the tone of a Stingray, because that purple/black 5-stringer is seeeex.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 5, 2016)

I whish they release the stingray 5 with 24 frets. Love the look but hate the lack of frets.

And yes, I know there is the Bongo, but I like the shape of the Stingray. Plus on a bass theres no need to keep sticking to 21/22 frets. If not having 24 frets helps to make the body smaller. I a guitar I get it as the neck pickup change sounds, but we dont have that on a bass.

But yeah yeah I know... "tradition" 




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This. And I wish I could stand the tone of a Stingray, because that purple/black 5-stringer is seeeex.



you can always get a double humbucker one, or a humbucker/single coil combo. But there are harder to find. Not sure if there are a choice you can make when you order one or just some special edition thing


----------

